# !!!!!!! -- water cooling -- !!!!!!!!!



## butter

hey guys

what do u think about watercooling in general?? 

is it worth it? price, temperature, noise..

any thoughts.

and is it possible to watercool a system with 8 fan-needed items:
- cpu
- motherboard
- video
- anther video (sli)
- hard drive
- another hard drive (raid)
- and for example antother two hard drives

eh?


----------



## spanky

butter said:


> hey guys
> 
> what do u think about watercooling in general??
> 
> is it worth it? price, temperature, noise..
> 
> any thoughts.
> 
> and is it possible to watercool a system with 8 fan-needed items:
> - cpu
> - motherboard
> - video
> - anther video (sli)
> - hard drive
> - another hard drive (raid)
> - and for example antother two hard drives
> 
> eh?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cooling


----------



## Geoff

The basic water cooling systems only cool the CPU, while more moderate ones cool the CPU, chipset, and video card.  You dont need to water cool the hard drives, they dont get nearly hot enough.  Even with water cooling though, you need case fans, but you can just buy silent fans that move enough air, while barely being audible.


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cooling



haha thanks, that was easy. but it's mostly about technology and okay - temperature..

what about price and noise tho? and how difficult is it to install it? do u need specialists' help?


----------



## butter

[-0MEGA-];715348 said:
			
		

> The basic water cooling systems only cool the CPU, while more moderate ones cool the CPU, chipset, and video card.  You dont need to water cool the hard drives, they dont get nearly hot enough.  Even with water cooling though, you need case fans, but you can just buy silent fans that move enough air, while barely being audible.



okay. so basically, i need to cool down cpu, chipset and TWO video cards, right?

what are the "silent fans that move enough air, while barely being audible"? like literally - link, or brand name, or noise volume in db


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> what about price and noise tho? and how difficult is it to install it? do u need specialists' help?


 

The price can range from $125 to $1000 or more, it isn't difficult to install if you know what your doing, no you don't need a specialist




butter said:


> okay. so basically, i need to cool down cpu, chipset and TWO video cards, right?
> 
> what are the "silent fans that move enough air, while barely being audible"? like literally - link, or brand name, or noise volume in db


 
you can cool down what ever you need, "silent" fans are usually bigger (120mm) fans that are under 18 dB


www.newegg.com can help you find fans like that


 friendly FYI try not to double post


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> The price can range from $125 to $1000 or more, it isn't difficult to install if you know what your doing, no you don't need a specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can cool down what ever you need, "silent" fans are usually bigger (120mm) fans that are under 18 dB
> 
> 
> www.newegg.com can help you find fans like that
> 
> 
> friendly FYI try not to double post


 
okay, i found fans - newegg actually rules!! 

but hey, i'm still confused about installation. do i have to buy all the pieces separately? like a pump, a condencer, a cooler.. whatever it comes with. how many tubes do i need, if i have two video cards, a cpu and a motherboard chipset.

i saw a couple of pics, and usually it's just cpu and vga being cooled down only.. that's not enough for me.

cmon guys!! need help here a lil

wanna get that mega-cool system inside my machine


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> but hey, i'm still confused about installation. do i have to buy all the pieces separately? like a pump, a condencer, a cooler.. whatever it comes with. how many tubes do i need, if i have two video cards, a cpu and a motherboard chipset.


 

How much do you want to spend on water cooling??? What kind of CPU, GPU, and chipset do you have??? how many fan ports do you have in your case??? if you can tell me this I would love to put a system together for you


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> How much do you want to spend on water cooling??? What kind of CPU, GPU, and chipset do you have??? how many fan ports do you have in your case??? if you can tell me this I would love to put a system together for you


 

*that's what i have:*

1. motherboard:
ASUS LGA 775 nForce 650i SLI
Model #: P5N-E SLI

2. *TWO* GPUs in SLI mode:
EVGA GeForce 7600GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16
Model #: 256-P2-N554-AX

3. CPU:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
Model #: BX80562Q6600

and i'm thinking about *Swiftech H20-220-APEX-GT* althou its pretty expensive and bulky

WHAT ARE FAN PORTS ANYWAYS?


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> *that's what i have:*
> 
> 1. motherboard:
> ASUS LGA 775 nForce 650i SLI
> Model #: P5N-E SLI
> 
> 2. *TWO* GPUs in SLI mode:
> EVGA GeForce 7600GT 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16
> Model #: 256-P2-N554-AX
> 
> 3. CPU:
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
> Model #: BX80562Q6600
> 
> and i'm thinking about *Swiftech H20-220-APEX-GT* althou its pretty expensive and bulky
> 
> WHAT ARE FAN PORTS ANYWAYS?


 

That Swiftech kit is nice but it only cools the CPU, fan ports are where you put the fan


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> That Swiftech kit is nice but it only cools the CPU, fan ports are where you put the fan



He can always buy the other pieces he needs outside the kit..


----------



## The_Beast

theresthatguy said:


> He can always buy the other pieces he needs outside the kit..


 
He would save money if he built it from the ground up, instead of buying a kit


*Hey butter what is your budget???*


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> He would save money if he built it from the ground up, instead of buying a kit
> 
> 
> *Hey butter what is your budget???*



That all depends on the pieces he would buy compared to the whatever kit. For me, buying a kit would be cheaper than all the pieces I'd want.


----------



## The_Beast

theresthatguy said:


> That all depends on the pieces he would buy compared to the whatever kit. For me, buying a kit would be cheaper than all the pieces I'd want.


 

you just need to practice some self-control, you don't have to buy everything you want


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> you just need to practice some self-control, you don't have to buy everything you want



Why? lol


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> That Swiftech kit is nice but it only cools the CPU, fan ports are where you put the fan


 
so what should i do to get a kit that cools all of my units?? extension, extra tubes, extra pumps?? or maybe some different cooling system?? help please

thanks


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> He would save money if he built it from the ground up, instead of buying a kit
> 
> 
> *Hey butter what is your budget???*


 
hey beast, it's within 250 bux.. just for the water cooling system i mean. cuz if it's more than that, i'd rather buy a whole case with embedded water cooling system and no headache.. u no what i mean?


----------



## spanky

Probably get Swiftech H20-120 Kit and a couple GIGABYTE GH-WPBV1 VGA and some extra tubing and you should be fine.


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> Probably get Swiftech H20-120 Kit and a couple GIGABYTE GH-WPBV1 VGA and some extra tubing and you should be fine.


 
Swiftech H20-120 Kit was reviewed by fuzzy075 as "not enough cooling power to cool a quad. had to upgrade radiator and get mcp350 mod for it and now it works like a charm."

- should i do the same right away, or just better don't torment myself about it and buy the above mentioned h20-220? 
...h20-120 would be a good franklin saved tho.. 

GIGABYTE GH-WPBV1 VGA - what is it anyways?? a separate water cooling system?? like a mini-one? lol that's awesome!!

what do you mean "extra tubing"? for the chipset? elaborate plz


----------



## Millsie

I must say if you really want to see how water cooling fits and what not... 3DGAMEMAN on youtube covers quite a few water cooling solutions. If you want to have a look I done a quick search on youtube... heres what it came up with... Water Cooling Hope it helps


----------



## butter

Millsie said:


> I must say if you really want to see how water cooling fits and what not... 3DGAMEMAN on youtube covers quite a few water cooling solutions. If you want to have a look I done a quick search on youtube... heres what it came up with... Water Cooling Hope it helps


 
wow, thanks man, that's really helpful!!


----------



## butter

hey, does anybody know what's the actual difference between *h20-120* and *h20-220*? besides the price i mean lol


----------



## Millsie

Could I ask what is so wrong with fans? Because from the information I have gained from many forums and whatnot there isn't a dramatic difference in temps. Then you take the risks into account, you know leaks and what not and then if theres a missfunctioning link and the tube comes off water over everything(Water+Electricity = Bugger+Replaceing Parts). Then if you put up the price of a water cooling system against 20-30 fans for that price. Personally I'd go for the fans... haha. Also you could proberly get a mean case with tonnes of places to put fans for the amount of cash for a water cooling system. Sorry for being a downer. So you could pretty much call me a fan lover.  The other way you could do it is that you could wait for a more reliable water cooling system, like less chance of a leak.


----------



## butter

Millsie, it looks A WAY better, it's a new technology, *IT'S QUIET*, and it's just cool to show up your machine working together with liquid flows around it..

check out the zelman reserator 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spfjfOLP9qQ it's dead silent


----------



## Millsie

Haha, you are right it looks good, it is new technology, and it is sorta quiet.
But remember new technology isn't always the best, it isn't completely quiet because the radiators still have fans(Most of them) and its always good to skite about your new stuff because I do... But if the shit hits the fan and a leak occurs then your computer friends are going to laugh and say stuff like "Good old watercooling Aye?", But maybe a waterfall inside your case isn't that bad aye? I'd be mean to see


----------



## butter

i dunno, i just want it. wanna try.. and plus that new quad-core which i'm about to buy will need a hellova cooling i guess


----------



## butter

DONT EVEN MENTION LEAKS!! it's scary to picture.. pop pop krrazzzzzchhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Millsie

Yeah I'd love to try it too  . There was one Watercooling solution that kept the CPU at 0 Degrese . I heard it was Frozen on one side of the radiator and next to boiling on the other side... Or somthing like that, I can't completely remember what component it was but that sounds freggen worth it 

Heres an idea ask around on this forum and others who has Quad-Core and ask them their temps and cooling solution.


----------



## butter

okay, lemme ask ppl around - sounds like a good idea

ps. hey, what's with ur language? (nothing personal)


----------



## Millsie

My language you mean like the words I use?? I don't know maybe its because I'm from New Zealand or somthing, I proberly got it off a friend?


----------



## butter

no everything's fine, just prob some typos.. and yea makes sense - new zealand - what's ur first language anyways? like the native one?

_sorry for the offtop, mr. moderator, but we have to figure out the means of communication, right? lol_


----------



## Millsie

New Zealand's English, it seems different from everyone else's like some of the words are spelt differently then the U.S.A


It could also be my shocking spelling


----------



## butter

haha gotcha.. it's all good anyways..

back to the topic tho.

*!!!!!!! -- water cooling -- !!!!!!!!! *

does anyone have a clue about the actual difference between h20-120 and h20-220? i browsed thru their website, but it's so.. meh not-taken-care-of i cudn't figure anything out


----------



## butter

SCARRRY!!!!!

do u have to refill a water cooling system every once in a while?? that sounds so unconvenient! y tho?? does it get evaporated or what? i thouhgt it was a closed system


----------



## Millsie

I think you may have to refill the water cooling system once every year, i think. Its pretty easy to do though.


----------



## The_Beast

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s155 
Pump - $90

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4...ealth_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161

Radiator - $60

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...e_Universal_CPU_Waterblock.html?tl=g30c85s141

CPU Block - $55

^^^that is about what you would find in that Swiftech kit on Newegg only it's $50 cheaper and you get a *much* better rad^^^


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...30_SLI_Chipset_Water_Block.html?tl=g30c89s149

Chipset - $30

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...Block_w_MC14_BGA_Ramsinks_.html?tl=g30c87s145

GPU Block - $60


the only other things you need is a T line, tubing, and some clamps

pump->T line->rad->CPU->GPU->Chipset->pump->


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> ..............
> 
> pump->T line->rad->CPU->GPU->Chipset->pump->


 
man!! u r tha man, man!! that's some mega-comprehensive reply!! appreciate.


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> the only other things you need is a T line, tubing, and some clamps


 
how many t-lines, tubing and clamps? a handful? lol

seriously, how do u buy them? i believe that u can cut tubes to get the right lengths, but clamps and stuff - there must be the exact #, right?


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> man!! u r tha man, man!! that's some mega-comprehensive reply!! appreciate.


 
thanks for the complement




butter said:


> how many t-lines, tubing and clamps? a handful? lol
> 
> seriously, how do u buy them? i believe that u can cut tubes to get the right lengths, but clamps and stuff - there must be the exact #, right?


 
you only need 1 T line, a few feet tubing and some clamps


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2269/ex-tub-116/Danger_Den_G_14_High_Flow_Thread_Barb_-_12_ID.html
you will need 2 of these for the rad

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...for_12_OD_to_58_OD_Tubing.html?tl=g30c101s180
and 2 of these for the pump

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2195/ex-res-45/Danger_Den_Fillport_-_Black.html?tl=g30c101s460
you might want a fill port too


I know what I put together is a little over budget but you get soo much more than the kit


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> thanks for the complement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you only need 1 T line, a few feet tubing and some clamps
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2269/ex-tub-116/Danger_Den_G_14_High_Flow_Thread_Barb_-_12_ID.html
> you will need 2 of these for the rad
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...for_12_OD_to_58_OD_Tubing.html?tl=g30c101s180
> and 2 of these for the pump
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2195/ex-res-45/Danger_Den_Fillport_-_Black.html?tl=g30c101s460
> you might want a fill port too
> 
> 
> I know what I put together is a little over budget but you get soo much more than the kit



lol, didn't you say something to me about control and kit being more expensive? jus messing with you


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> I know what I put together is a little over budget but you get soo much more than the kit


 
overbudget is fine, as long as i get the right thing set up here..


----------



## butter

check out this image here






i guess the fillport thing is the fill tube on this image.. 

any good?


----------



## spanky

butter said:


> check out this image here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the fillport thing is the fill tube on this image..
> 
> any good?



That is one way to run the system.


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> That is one way to run the system.


 
one? or the only?


----------



## spanky

One.


----------



## butter

can u think of any others? like better ones? i mean, like let's say with the fill tube in between rad and pump, or any improvements.. 

i'm just speculating..


----------



## spanky

Maybe something like this. 




Don't be afraid to use your imagination.
Honestly I would have cpu and gpu on split lines with the chipset after the cpu.
Also, read this beginner's guide to water cooling


----------



## butter

hey, i did the math here..

*Pump-**89.95*
*Radiator-**59.95*
*CPU Waterblock-**55.95*
*Chipset Water Block-**29.95*
*VGA Water Block-**63.95*
*Fillport-**13.99*
*Hose Clamp (for pump)-**1.89*
*+1-**1.89*
*Thread Barb (for rad)-**2.49*
*+1-**2.49*

*total-*322.5

................................


add another 50 bux and get a whole H20-220-APEX-ULTRA-PLUS system from the manufacturer. with a manual, extra tubes, installing tools, infamous MC8800 (does anyone know if they even work, anyways? lol), and a bottle of cooling liquid. furthermore, with warranty and support.


----------



## The_Beast

theresthatguy said:


> lol, didn't you say something to me about control and kit being more expensive? jus messing with you


 
 blah blah blah  you get a lot more with the one I suggested, he doesn't need to buy all of it at once



butter said:


> check out this image here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess the fillport thing is the fill tube on this image..
> 
> any good?


 
hey that is what I said 



butter said:


> can u think of any others? like better ones? i mean, like let's say with the fill tube in between rad and pump, or any improvements..
> 
> i'm just speculating..


 
there really isn't any improvement that can be made


----------



## spanky

The_Beast said:


> blah blah blah  you get a lot more with the one I suggested, he doesn't need to buy all of it at once
> 
> 
> 
> hey that is what I said
> 
> 
> 
> there really isn't any improvement that can be made



I disagree but whatever it's not going to be my system.


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> hey, i did the math here..
> 
> *Pump**89.95**Radiator**59.95**CPU Waterblock**55.95**Chipset Water Block**29.95**VGA Water Block**63.95**Fillport**13.99**Hose Clamp (for pump)**1.89**+1**1.89**Thread Barb (for rad)**2.49**+1**2.49**total*322.5
> 
> ................................
> 
> 
> add another 50 bux and get a whole H20-220-APEX-ULTRA-PLUS system from the manufacturer. with a manual, extra tubes, installing tools, infamous MC8800 (does anyone know if they even work, anyways? lol), and a bottle of cooling liquid. furthermore, with warranty and support.


 

yeah but that is only a 2 fan rad, the one i suggested is a 3 fan rad


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> yeah but that is only a 2 fan rad, the one i suggested is a 3 fan rad


 
true.. big difference tho?


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> Maybe something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid to use your imagination.
> Honestly I would have cpu and gpu on split lines with the chipset after the cpu.
> Also, read this beginner's guide to water cooling


 
i think that's the perfect system here. cuz the CPU actually produces the most of the heat, right? so now i need a couple of those fork-shaped splitters too..

keep enhancing guys.. *brainstorm!!*


----------



## The_Beast

theresthatguy said:


> I disagree but whatever it's not going to be my system.


 
I can't force butter to do anything he doesn't want, I'm just making suggestions


for your viewing pleasure, a tri-loop system


----------



## butter

*theresthatguy,* man y do u disagree? do you think that a whole manufacturer-packed kit would be better? like one of these H20-220-APEX ULTRA + ?


----------



## spanky

butter said:


> i think that's the perfect system here. cuz the CPU actually produces the most of the heat, right? so now i need a couple of those fork-shaped splitters too..
> 
> keep enhancing guys.. *brainstorm!!*



Well the 2 biggest heat producers are obviously the cpu and gpu which is why I would want them both getting freshly cooled fluid as opposed to the gpu getting fluid heated up however much by the cpu. Again preference.



butter said:


> *theresthatguy,* man y do u disagree? do you think that a whole manufacturer-packed kit would be better? like one of these H20-220-APEX ULTRA + ?



I just meant that I disagree that the setup couldn't be improved from cpu->gpu-chipset setup.


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> I can't force butter to do anything he doesn't want, I'm just making suggestions
> 
> 
> for your viewing pleasure, a tri-loop system


 
jesus man, is it a SLI sys? what is that?? GGGGGGGGGOd!! *MORE DETAIL PLZ1!!!!*


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> Well the 2 biggest heat producers are obviously the cpu and gpu which is why I would want them both getting freshly cooled fluid as opposed to the gpu getting fluid heated up however much by the cpu. Again preference.
> 
> 
> 
> I just meant that I disagree that the setup couldn't be improved from cpu->gpu-chipset setup.


 
gotcha


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> jesus man, is it a SLI sys? what is that?? GGGGGGGGGOd!! *MORE DETAIL PLZ1!!!!*


 
*SYSTEM SPECS
Main Components
*Mobo: Asus Striker Extreme
CPU: Q6600
GPU: eVGA 8800GTX SLI
RAM: 4GB OCZ FlexXLC PC2-9200

*Audio*
SoundBlaster Fatal1ty

*Storage*
LSI Logic Dual Channel Ultra-320 PCI-Express SCSI Controller
580GB 147GB x 4 RAID 0 Fujitsu Ultra-320 *15K RPM*
750GB Seagate SATA-II NL35
500GB WDC USB
Plextor PX-755SA w/Lian Li SATA USB External Enclosure

*Display*
Dell 307WFP-HC
Spyder 2 Pro

*Peripherals*
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Logitech G7 Wireless Mouse

*PSU*
Ultra X3 1000W

*Watercooling*
CPU: Swiftech GTX
GPU: EK 8800GTX FC x 2
Mobo: EK Asus NB/SB/Mosfetts Set
Pump: MCP655 x 1, MCP355 x 2
Rad: PA120.3 x 2, PA120.2 x 1
Res: Swiftech MC-Res x 3
Fitting: Koolance Compression
Tubing: Tygon 1/2", 3/8", 1/4"
Fan: Yates (Lots of It)

*OS*
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> *SYSTEM SPECS*
> ....................


 
THIS IS SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## butter

beast, i wonder what it all cost you.. i'm already afraid to face the figure lol


----------



## butter

hey beast, so back to the topic. so you have *THREE separate liquid cooling loops*? how come so? extra-mega-overheating? heh, no wonder..


----------



## spanky

butter said:


> hey beast, so back to the topic. so you have *THREE separate liquid cooling loops*? how come so? extra-mega-overheating? heh, no wonder..



You don't have to have anything. Three seperate loops just ensures that each loops gets optimal cooling by all getting the same temp fluid instead of one component heating up another in the same loop. I explained this earlier.


----------



## butter

theresthatguy said:


> You don't have to have anything. Three seperate loops just ensures that each loops gets optimal cooling by all getting the same temp fluid instead of one component heating up another in the same loop. I explained this earlier.


 
extreme oc?


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> I can't force butter to do anything he doesn't want, I'm just making suggestions
> 
> 
> for your viewing pleasure, a tri-loop system


 
*1. RED* - the CPU alone
*2. GREEN* - the 2 GPUs
*3. BLUE* (or whatever color it is, lavender) - RAM and may be the chipset?

how many fans all together? what's the noise level? i thought one of the main advantages of the liquid cooling is noiseless..


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> beast, i wonder what it all cost you.. i'm already afraid to face the figure lol


 
Sorry butter but it isn't mine, It's another guy's computer at a different forum and he said around $5,000


----------



## butter

The_Beast said:


> Sorry butter but it isn't mine, It's another guy's computer at a different forum and he said around $5,000


 
i betcha.. the cooling alone is prob over grand.


----------



## The_Beast

butter said:


> i betcha.. the cooling alone is prob over grand


 
I wouldn't doubt it, $300 in GPU blocks alone


----------



## joeswm8

hey mjassbong! whats up?


----------



## kof2000

butter said:


> *1. RED* - the CPU alone
> *2. GREEN* - the 2 GPUs
> *3. BLUE* (or whatever color it is, lavender) - RAM and may be the chipset?
> 
> how many fans all together? what's the noise level? i thought one of the main advantages of the liquid cooling is noiseless..



looks like two pumps


----------



## The_Beast

joeswm8 said:
			
		

> hey mjassbong! whats up?


 
explained in PM




kof2000 said:


> looks like two pumps


 
No it's tri-loop, so 3 pumps


----------



## joeswm8

lol my bad


----------

